# Counter Strike:high latency problems



## jkill (Jan 8, 2004)

Hi,
I just got satellite broadband internet(Direcway)....it's great...
i surf the net really fast...but i also am a casual gamer, and i like CS. I d/l the steam file pretty quickly and i got in. I connected to a game and saw the screen w/ the players and everthing, but i couldn't move, i was like in the air looking down at people frozen....then i checked my latency....over 1000!!!
If satellite is supposedly fast, then why is my lag really bad?
If anyone has a solution or a suggestion, i'm open...
I really don't want to waste more money going to internet cafe's and playing there, while i _could_ be playing at home.


----------



## phatmattrat (Dec 9, 2003)

Did you set your connection type right in the STEAM settings? For your connection, set it to T1-1MB or whatever. If you did, try pulling down the console with the ~ key and typing in "rate 9999" without the quotes.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

It's because satellite internet is horrible for gaming, it can even be worse than dialup. It's great for downloading, but satellite internet doesn't send packets as frequently as hardline connections, or something like that, so you lag horribly. Satellite internet is known to be very laggy with games, but great for websurfing, because that doesn't require that much packet updates, at least not as much as gaming.


----------



## jkill (Jan 8, 2004)

OMG...i didn't kno that...thank you guys....
i am going to get either DSL or cable when it comes to my area...
I found out that DSL is dedicated bandwidth and cable is shared bandwidth...if you guys can give me some tips on which one i should get in the longterm, i'd appreciate it


----------



## GLiO (Dec 12, 2002)

Cable. It's faster. I have it and lived in a very crowded area with lots of people using the same cable company and it's still blazing fast. My average download speed is in the 300kb range and my pings in games are low.


----------

